# Eagle Creek



## Clyde Fisher (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey gang!

I need some serious info for bass fishing on Eagle Creek at the river.

This Friday 4 guys from Highschool (Washington CH Class of 1976) will meet and fish for the covented "Fishy" Cup award!

We have been fishing together since we were kids and we still try to get together every once in a while for some serious competition. We all played football together and none of us like to get beat. However... The "other guys" are low down bone heads. If any of the "other guys" come on this site and ask for help... DON'T share! they will have screen names like: "Orlando Marti and Cranckbait McCune. BEWARE... These are some low down scoundrals!

We can't have the prestiegious cup going to those guys!

If anyone has some good stuff to share... PM me!

Thanks in advance for all the help we can get! We've been there before and have taken a few fish off a secret place... but I would LOVE some new ideas!

The Creek is a no brainer... Find cover - Find the fish that are "fornacating" (spawning) and throw everything but the kitchen sink at them!

The river is another story... Where to go? What to throw? 
We need all the help we can get!
This is some serious stuff... We want those TROPHIES!


Thanks Freinds!​


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

cover should be no problem, the creek is out of its banks, I cant help you with bass fishing but stop by and say hi when your there, my camper is the last one (as close to the creek as you can get) im the only motor home there so im easy to find


----------



## Clyde Fisher (Apr 16, 2004)

Is it completely out of whack or is it just up more than summer pool?
I've seen that campground of yours... COMPLETLEY UNDERWATER!
I'm sure you've had to dry things out a few times!

Hummmm.... 
Last Motor home? Got anything in the frig?  

One more annoying question... How much $$$$ are the nice folks at Eagle Creek ramp charging to launch? Last time I was there, the guy who owned it (or ran it?) had passed away and his family was trying to run it. They were some GOOD FOLKS!

Thanks... Big John!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

its maybe 4 ft above summer pool...should be back in the banks by sat. if we don't get a bunch more rain
As far a the ramp fee its $4 each time or $50 for the year
not sure if your camping or not but its $14 per tent


----------



## GAMarti (May 14, 2008)

Orlando Marti will kick your rear in the coming football Fishy tourney....you can ask for all the help you need...you will NEED it! Your best bet is to bring your cane pole and bobbers.....

M&M will RULE and take the hardware home.


----------



## Clyde Fisher (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh my golly... You have such an immagination!

Those trophies won't leave Washington CH! We will see who the champion fishermen are! 

Cane Pole? The only "cane" in our boat will be when we're raising cane every time we boat the next 10# fish (according to my scales!)

The Ohio river may be out of it's banks...
But you friend... are out of your mind!

Your buddy,
Clyde Fisher


----------

